# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Finland makes 1Mb broadband access a legal right

## yorgos

> Finland's Ministry of Transport and Communications has made 1-megabit broadband Web access a legal right, YLE, the country's national broadcasting company, reported on Wednesday.
> 
> According to the report, every person in Finland (a little over 5 million people, according to a 2009 estimate) will have the right of access to a 1Mb broadband connection starting in July. And they may ultimately gain the right to a 100Mb broadband connection.
> 
> Just more than a year ago, Finland said it would make a 100Mb broadband connection a legal right by the end of 2015. Wednesday's announcement is considered an intermediate step.
> 
> France, one of a few countries that has made Internet access a human right, did so earlier this year. France's Constitutional Council ruled that Internet access is a basic human right. That said, it stopped short of making "broadband access" a legal right. Finland says that it's the first country to make broadband access a legal right.
> 
> But Finland's definition of "access" to broadband is a little fuzzy. According to the Helsinki Times when it reported the 100Mb target last year, the Finnish government said that no household "would be farther than 2 kilometers from a connection capable of delivering broadband Internet with a capacity of at least 100 megabits of data a second." It did say, though, that "about 2,000 (households) in far-flung corners of the country" wouldn't be included. Ostensibly, Finland plans to keep that same distribution when its 1Mb broadband access is implemented.
> ...



πηγές:
slashdot
cnet
YLE

Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι αν θα είναι δωρεάν αυτό το 1MBit από το κράτος  :: 

Άντε και στα δικά μας!  ::

----------


## racer

> Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι αν θα είναι δωρεάν αυτό το 1MBit από το κράτος 
> 
> Άντε και στα δικά μας!


Όχι, απλά θα είναι υποχρεωμένες οι εταιρείες να α) ενεργοποιήσουνε όλα τα κέντρα και β) παρέχουνε αρκετό infrastructure για να φτάνει 1Mbit σε κάθε άκρη.

----------


## yorgos

I see, thanks!  :: 

Και αυτό καλό είναι και τεχνικά challenging!

----------

